# NCCES Structural I Problem 131



## MOOK (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Guys

I am preparing for Structural I exam but I am not a bridge guy.

In NCEES ST I , problem 131, the solution used Tabe A4-1. In which code exactly (which year and edition) I can find this table?? I have AASHTO CODE 4th Edition 2007 but it does not have this table.

Thanks for your help


----------



## buening (Oct 29, 2008)

End of Chapter 4 of the AASHTO 3rd or 4th edition code :thumbs:


----------

